# 2.30 acre Homestead Golden Valley Az



## ponycountry (Jan 9, 2014)

Due to health reasons I am offering my property just outside of Kingman Az. It is an off grid property with water delivery or I do water haul which costs 75 cents for a 250 gal tank. Several tanks on the property to use for watering I put in 40+ fruit/nut trees including apples 3 kinds, peach, plum, nectarine, apricot, fig, fruiting mulberries, olives, elderberry, citrus ,almond and pomegranate plus berry bushes asparagus artichoke and sunchoke, comfrey, aloe and mints. There is an 8x8 goat barn with fenced yard. The trees and garden area is all fenced in. An older motorhome that ran a year ago is parked for extra storage has a generator and working A/c when parked. There is a rent to own 10x20 barn shed that is sheet rocked and was wired for electric prior to my purchase. I have 2 100 watt solar panels set up with 2 golf cart batteries and inverter. Beautiful views of the mountains on well maintained gravel road about 2 miles from paved road ideal setup for young off grid family to build thier dream home and have a start of a food forest. Can include any remaining goats (reg Nigerian dwarf) and chickens or quail $15000 reasonable down payment and pay off of shed then can carry note or consider cash offer


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Any pictures?


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

$15k total price? or $15k down payment?


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

how much to pay-off shed? total price of the deal would be practical info to provide if you want to sell it.


----------



## ponycountry (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry hadn't gotten back.m to answer questions I do not have my computer running and not sure how to put pics up from my iPhone. I can text if someone is interested. The price is $15000 full price with me holding paper on the loan and a reasonable down payment . I would consider cash offer . The shed would be a pay off of about $3500 it is a barn style with two lofts and a porch. If not wanted I have someone who wants to buy it for payoff 

Thanks for your comments


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

any chance for pictures or a link to pictures, google earth map, etc.?


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Ponycountry,

PM sent to you with my text number, for pictures of your property for sale.

Thank you


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Pictures?


----------

